# I made some oven hash got a sweet pic



## thc is good for me (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey guys i made some hash with keif i collected from a keif box. I just wrapped it in a wraper from a pack of cigs and then rollled it up. Then I rolled paper over it and got the paper wet, taped it shut and threw er in the oven at 250F for 10 min. This is what i got.

What do you guys think.


----------



## harvester (Mar 15, 2008)

cool


----------



## constantine (Mar 15, 2008)

some hedstash!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 15, 2008)

Fold, Hammer, Repeat.

Fold, Hammer, Repeat.

Like a swordsmith crafting a samurai sword.

Fold, Hammer, Repeat.

Sample a small amount each time, you can taste the difference.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks good. Get toasted on it for me. Take care.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 15, 2008)

nice:tokie:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 16, 2008)

this procedure seems simple enough, will try on this harvest coming up in a week or two  ill keep ya updated how it goes


----------

